# Oneplus One



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone here tried the Oneplus One? I think i might buy it next september. I know, ages away but i don't want to pay more than £200 for a phone.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Considering the new models are sure to be out by then, the cost should be much lower.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd recommend against it. The main reason is because its from a no-named brand, and its the first generation.

These phones are not what they always live up to it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you may find more on the pro's and con's here https://forums.oneplus.net/


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

there are lots of tech youtubers who like the phone. Was just wanting a personal answer

for the price the phone is very good apparently


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd go against it, IMO.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I gave you a place to get opinions from users.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

i'll have a look at it, thanks joe
masterchief - i don't think it is fair to say that considering you haven't tried it. You know the brand huawei? Ever heard of it a few years ago? No one really did and now they are pretty big. Everyone needs to start somewhere and it looks like oneplus is starting from prestige straight away. I have high hopes. 
I owned a huawei ascend g300 a few years ago, now look what they have become


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I've been following the development of the Oneplus One over the last few months. Looks very promising. If it's as good as the specs and previews suggest, I'll be getting one.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

same here but until september i will see how cheap the xperia z3 gets second hand on ebay. Apparently the camera is reeeally good


----------

